# Molly's new bad habit!



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly has recently started this new thing it's been about a month and a half now. Every time I go to put her harness on she will run away from me. She will hide under the computer desk or under the table so I can't get her. She will run into the kitchen etc...it's very frustrating. How do I train her to stop this. I have tried treats but she won't budge so I have to get her from where ever she is hiding. Not sure why she does this. Her harness fits fine and it's not painful or anything.

She will hide and look at me like she is thinking "ha ha come and get me"

Any advice on how to get her to stop this would be appreciated it's frustrating I tell her to come but she won't. Do any other poo's do this?


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

I can't understand how Molly and Frankie are so similar. Everything you post, I think "Frankie does that too!". 

Frankie loved getting his harness on when he was about 3-4 months, but then, out of nowhere, something changed and he started running away. We either have to put it on in the car where he can't run away or lure him with a treat and then hold his collar while we put the harness on. It doesn't hurt, he walks great with it on, and nothing happened to him with the harness on that would make him scared. Just one day, he didn't want to put it on and now it's a game sorta thing. Real annoying.

Anway... No idea how to train them out of this, just wanted to let you know what we do and that you aren't alone! We always give him a treat after we put it on in hopes that eventually, this will solve the problem.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

SamRinde said:


> I can't understand how Molly and Frankie are so similar. Everything you post, I think "Frankie does that too!".
> 
> Frankie loved getting his harness on when he was about 3-4 months, but then, out of nowhere, something changed and he started running away. We either have to put it on in the car where he can't run away or lure him with a treat and then hold his collar while we put the harness on. It doesn't hurt, he walks great with it on, and nothing happened to him with the harness on that would make him scared. Just one day, he didn't want to put it on and now it's a game sorta thing. Real annoying.
> 
> Anway... No idea how to train them out of this, just wanted to let you know what we do and that you aren't alone! We always give him a treat after we put it on in hopes that eventually, this will solve the problem.


Too funny it's the same as Molly glad to hear I am not alone! Nothing has scared her either once it's on she walks fine and seems happy I just don't get it! Hopefully someone will have an explanation


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha cheeky Molly & frankie, maybe she just knows its time for walking and play time, so the first game is hide and seek!? 
What are they like on just a normal collar and lead?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Be harsh. If she or Frankie won't come to have it put on then put it back in the cupboard make a cuppa and go and sit down. Or go out without them for 10 minutes or so. Just a thought. Little devils! Lol


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

have you tried her with just her collar?
I have never really used a harness with lady.


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Frankie is always wearing his collar, and he will gladly come to the door and allow me to attach his leash to it. 

If he already has the harness on, he has no problem letting me attach the leash to that, as well.

It really is just the process of putting on the harness. Once it's on, it doesn't seem to bother him or anything and he walks fine as well. It's so odd. We use the harness when we are out and about (not just outside pee or poo runs or a little walk around the apartment complex) as it is a no-pull front-latch harness. Just makes it easier if we are somewhere new or away from home.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I need a harness on her cause she would choke herself with just the collar she always has her collar on. If I only have her leash in my hand she is fine but it's the harness she doesn't like


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Any problems we have like that with Poppy seem to be solvable with chicken - I poach chicken thighs and then cut them into small bits and freeze them in bags that will last a couple of days each, then just put one in the fridge to defrost the night before I need it. She has quite a lot because there's so much training going on and now just the rattle of the bag will bring her indoors when she's messing with a beetle or something on the patio (which can last for hours!) and she'll drop _anything_ she's stolen for a bit of chicken too which saves a lot of chasing and fussing. She suddenly started refusing to get into the car a while back for no obvious reason and we just started throwing bits of chicken onto the back seat (it's covered!) and after a few times she now jumps in. The only downside is finding little bits of the stuff all over the place but salmonella is a small price to pay for a happy poo


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola has always done this with harness, lead, collar etc.. She loves going out but always runs off and acts up getting the harness on or lead attached to collar. I just don't take any nonsense. I might try putting it away again or heading out without her as cat says. Lol!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Lola has always done this with harness, lead, collar etc.. She loves going out but always runs off and acts up getting the harness on or lead attached to collar. I just don't take any nonsense. I might try putting it away again or heading out without her as cat says. Lol!


Wow can't believe Lola does this too I am going to try and be more strict with her. Hopefully she will outgrow this


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Wow can't believe Lola does this too I am going to try and be more strict with her. Hopefully she will outgrow this


We don't use the harness anymore and she isn't just as bad with getting her lead clipped on. It's weird because she knows it means she is going out. 

She is different with her collar though actually. If it's of her for a bath, she is always really keen to get it back on. It's like she feels naked without it!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> We don't use the harness anymore and she isn't just as bad with getting her lead clipped on. It's weird because she knows it means she is going out.
> 
> She is different with her collar though actually. If it's of her for a bath, she is always really keen to get it back on. It's like she feels naked without it!


All the other dogs I've ever had got all excited when the leash came out but not Molly Maybe it's a poo thing. She loves going out it's just getting her ready but oddly enough she has no problem putting her rain coat on


----------

